# URL Connection



## latogt (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich hier falsch mache. Ich versuche eine URL zuöffnen und die Daten einzulesen. In unserer Firma ist ein Proxy vorhanden. Deswegen habe ich hier mal die Parameter mit eingetragen. Doch leider bekomm ich immer noch Authentifizerungsprobleme (Request Error 407). Selbst wenn ich den ganzen Proxy zeug weg lasse, funktioniert es nicht, obwohl die angesprochene Seite im Intranet liegt! Somit muss die Verbindung gar nicht über den Proxy laufen (was sie auch nicht tun sollte). 

Habt ihr ne Idee was hier faul ist?


```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;


public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {

            InputStream is = null;  
            
            String proxy = "proxyarray.de.xxx.net";
            String port = "8080";
            String user = "zz";
            String pwd = "test";
                       
            URL url = new URL("http://intranet1.de.xxx.net/index.htm");
            URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();
            
            System.setProperty("proxySet", "true");
            System.setProperty("http.proxyHost", proxy);
            System.setProperty("http.proxyPort", port);
            System.setProperty("http.proxyUser", user);
            System.setProperty("http.proxyPassword", pwd);
            
            is = connection.getInputStream();
            System.out.println( new Scanner( is ).useDelimiter( "\\Z" ).next() );
            is.close();
            
            
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            System.out.println(ex.toString());
        }
        
    }

}
```


----------



## zeja (26. Mai 2008)

Mit welchem Code bekommst du nun welchen Fehler und an welcher Stelle tritt dieser auf?


----------



## latogt (26. Mai 2008)

Der vorherige Code wirft eine Exception raus und diese besagt, dass es einen Error 407 gibt, also ein Problem mit der Authentifizierung mit dem Proxy.


----------



## zerix (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

versuch es mal hiermit

```
System.setProperty("proxySet", "true");
            System.setProperty("http.proxyHost", proxy);
            System.setProperty("http.proxyPort", port);

URL url = new URL("http://intranet1.de.xxx.net/index.htm");
URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();
String encodedPassword = Base64Coder.encode("username:password");
connection.setRequestProperty("Proxy-Authorization", encodedPassword);
```

MFG

Sascha


----------

